# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  safest size hornworms

## speckles

what is the safest size hornworms for a one year old male pacman frog. he is about 3.5 inches snout to vent, i tried the little ones on him months ago and he ate them but i'm thinking he maybe big enough for the larger hornworms what do does everyone on here think?

----------

